# tracker topper 1436



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

i am looking at the topper 1436 from bass pro 
it is the new 2010 that holds 20 hp instead of 15 hp
i have a 30hp motor that i want to put on a boat 
do you believe this boat will handle it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i am looking at the topper 1436 from bass pro
> it is the new 2010 that holds 20 hp instead of 15 hp
> i have a 30hp motor that i want to put on a boat
> do you believe this boat will handle it?


I'm sure that it will handle it. But you might have problems if you get stopped by FWC.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

i didnt think it was actually a law but a recommendation? at least thats what every one has told me. and i also dont live in florida so i wonder if the sc game wardens would be to strict on it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i didnt think it was actually a law but a recommendation? at least thats what every one has told me. and i also dont live in florida so i wonder if the sc game wardens would be to strict on it?


Oh, I have no clue on that. That's what I have always heard though. I know an insurance company wouldn't insure a boat that is overpowered, but who's going to insure a jon boat.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

yeah i have no plans to insure it. i am going to look into the regulations on the hp ratings though if it is not a law then i will pro put it on. i had the motor on a boat that was rated for a about a ten and really beefed up the transom but i still knew it was to much so i took it off after one trip and am now looking for an affordable boat that will handle it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Specs for the hull:

http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3124

Regulations for South Carolina:

http://www.boat-ed.com/sc/course/p2-1_knowyourcapacity.htm

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:ALzxZgNaz6MJ:www.boater101.com/Course/documents/SC/SCstatelaws.pdf+south+carolina+boating+regulations+maximum+horsepower&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Looks like SC enforces the federal rules regarding horsepower. Which is controlled under the US Coast Guard regulations.
So overpowering can cause you problems if the LEO feels like enforcing the statutes.



> 5. Maximum Loading and Horsepower
> The State of South Carolina does not have any maximum loading and horsepower
> requirements that are in addition to federal regulations. To review federal regulations, refer to
> the section on Capacity Plates included in Chapter 1 of this course.
> ...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum [smiley=cheers.gif]
   I wouldn't think you are planning to "car top"
  the boat since it would mean removing and 
  dragging around a 30 HP motor. The 1436
  is a pretty narrow jon... Why not get a wider
  boat that is rated for 30 HP and have a safer,
  more useable package all the way around.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

30hp... as Roy Scheider's character Brody in Jaws would say...

You're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

> Specs for the hull:
> 
> http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3124
> 
> ...



ok thank you that is what i needed to know. i looked around alot but never came across that some how. i would like to have a bigger boat and am really looking for one but i am 18 and dont really have to much money to play with i have saved about 1000 and don know how much more can come up with. i have looked every where for used and check craigslist constantly but nothing comes up in my price range for the boat i need. so thank you for researching that and keeping me from a ticket haha.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

and if any of you all know of a boat that will hold a 30 for a around a grand and isnt to far of a drive from the upper end of sc please tell me


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Specs for the hull:
> >
> > http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/specs.cfm?boat=3124
> >
> ...


A Carolina Skiff can easily be found for $1,000 14 or 16ft. Both will handle a 30 but the J16 has way more room and will plane easier.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fiberglass jon boat 
Carolina Skiff J16

Length (feet): 15
Length (inches): 8
Length (LOA): 15 ft. 8 in.
Beam: 64 in.
Height (transom): 15 / 20 in.
Draft (max): 3 - 6 in.
Weight (dry): 400 lbs.
Maximum Capacity: 1,015 lbs.
Maximum People: 5
Hull Type: Flat
Hull Material: Fiberglass
Drive Type: Outboard
Engine (Max): 40 hp

You'll find used hulls for about a thousand.
Watch your local classifieds and craigslist.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

yeah i have actually looked that those alot and thought about getting one but i do alot of river fishing which involves alot of rocks so i think im leaning more toward an aluminum boat so i can get up in there instead of haveing to go in my buddies boats every once in a while.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> yeah i have actually looked that those alot and thought about getting one but i do alot of river fishing which involves alot of rocks so i think im leaning more toward an aluminum boat so i can get up in there instead of haveing to go in my buddies boats every once in a while.


I know it's far, but I had seen a 16 ft mod-v jon boat with trailer for $300 in Pembroke Pines FL. But I'm sure it's gone by now.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

wow that is a really good deal but yes to far.
i think unless i find a good deal on a used one and in really good shape which is what i want then i am just going to have to wait till i come up with about 500 to 750 more to play with so i can just get a bigger boat but i have no idea when more money is goin to come oh well. i still have my dads boats to use untill then so waiting will be best


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> wow that is a really good deal but yes to far.
> i think unless i find a good deal on a used one and in really good shape which is what i want then i am just going to have to wait till i come up with about 500 to 750 more to play with so i can just get a bigger boat but i have no idea when more money is goin to come oh well. i still have my dads boats to use untill then so waiting will be best



My suggestion would be to hold on to the cash. Save it and keep saving more. Keep checking on craigslist on a daily basis. Something WILL come up. You know how many times I had cash but I couldn't find any boats for sale. And then when I found great deals I didn't have any cash. My buddy was able to come across a 16'4 mod-v jon boat with a 40hp johnson, a motorguide trolling motor, trailer, everything in perfect working condition for $1200 on craigslist. We made the drive up to port charlotte and he bought it. The boat has been great.


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

yeah when i didnt have money i saw all kinds of deals but now that i have had money i cant find anything. but ill prob just get new one so i know its good and i already have the motor and trailer so i want have to invest much more money in it to get it ready to go. i know there will always be more to add but it would work till i got more money to trick it out


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

i actually found this and looks like it would be my best bet for a new boat. i will still look around but i really like this design

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-ALUMACRAFT-1648NCS-Riveted-Jon-94416567


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

There you go... That looks like a good deal
on a new boat to me!


----------



## stevenstewart (May 15, 2009)

yep going to get it either tuesday or wednesday i got money for graduation and that covered the rest so that boat ought to work perfect for me


----------

